# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Procedura per lidhje martese me nje shtetas grek.

## Vila uchiha

Pershendetje miq. Deshiroj te martohem me nje shtetas grek. Cfare procedure duhet te ndjek? Cfare dokumentash duhen? Do me ndihmonit shume me nje pergjigje nga ana juaj... Faleminderit.

----------


## xhori

> Pershendetje miq. Deshiroj te martohem me nje shtetas grek. Cfare procedure duhet te ndjek? Cfare dokumentash duhen? Do me ndihmonit shume me nje pergjigje nga ana juaj... Faleminderit.


ska problem  vjen greku ne shqiperi  dhe shko ne gjendje  civile  dhe  mbaroi puna  e bere grekun me letra shqiptare,me krizen qe eshte andej te gjithe greket  do vin ne shqiperi

----------

